# 9dp3dt faint BFP



## Saski72 (Aug 15, 2010)

Good morning ladies  

I woke up at 4am this morning and had a moment of madness and got my HPT out and tested with a faint !!!! I wasn't going to test until at least the weekend but I just did it...I didn't expect to see anything but a faint BPF line appeared next to the test line, couldn't believe it.  I had my trigger shot (ovridrel) at 9.30pm on 30th March, does anybody know if this should be out of my system by now?

My intention is not to POAS again until the weekend and hopefully it will be darker  

Has anybody else had a genuine BFP   at this stage?

I soooo      this is real.

Saski xxxxx


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

It is very early still, so just treat it cautiously, however I would say it is a geniune BFP, as the trigger shot would be out your system by now.

I don't mean to sound negative, its just a lady on the babycentre last week got a BFP 5 days before OTD and told all her friends and family and then she started bleeding.

However I am sure you will fine, get that champagne on ice until OTD! : )

x


----------



## Saski72 (Aug 15, 2010)

Hi   Thanks so much for you reply, it's just so good to hear other opinions.  I nearly didn't even tell my hubby that I tested, I can't believe I did...I really should have waited!

I seriously need to be more patient   LOL

x


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin (Nov 1, 2007)

Hiya 

I tested  9dp3dt and was blessed with twin boys!!

I tested early with my girls too and also got a  but that was a FET so no trigger!

Congratulations hunny your PG!! Was it a double transfer? Maybe it's twins??  

CLP


----------



## Saski72 (Aug 15, 2010)

Hi CLP  

Thanks for your lovely message  

Wow, you must be such a proud mummy, congratulations on both sets of twins! they are all so cute, what a lovely photograph.

I did indeed have a double embryo transfer.  I'm not going to test again until at least Friday, I   it's a PG, I would be so amazed.  I only had 3 eggs collected this time and 2 of them fertilized which they transferred, so would be such a blessing if I'm really PG.

Lots of love
Saski xxxxx


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

You can definitely get a BFP with a low number of eggs, especially if the eggs were good ones.  When I done my IVF I crumbled at 12 days past ET and tested then.  From reading on these sites, I think I actually done quite well to wait that long : )

Good luck for Friday.

x


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin (Nov 1, 2007)

No problem hunny! I will keep everything crossed for you! And   you will be holding a health baby (or two) in 8mths!

Is OTD Sunday?? I will be back to see how it goes! 

I started testing on 6dpt with my girls!  

CLP


----------



## Saski72 (Aug 15, 2010)

Thanks Staceysm  
That is good holding out until 12dpt, on my 1st cycle I managed 11dpt.  This 2nd IVF cycle I've been all over the place, it has been harder for me this time round. xxxx   xxxx

Cutelittlepumpkin, awww thanks hun, that would just be so amazing, at the moment I just can't imagine getting to actually hold our baby/babies, the thought is such a happy one but I just seem to have been a bit unlucky so far...I'm trying so hard to be positive though   

My OTD is Monday but am defo gonna test on Friday aswell, I just cannot resist! even my DH thinks it is a good idea so I suppose I will!!!!!

Thanks so much for your support, it means alot   
Love Saski xxxxxx


----------



## Saski72 (Aug 15, 2010)

Hi  

I did a clearlblue digital this morning at 11dp3dt and it said 'PREGNANT' have not quite registered it yet! after previous problems though I am going to remain grounded with it all until at least 12wks, it all feels quite sureal really!  Sooooo chuffed though        My OTD is Monday so anything can change but feel blessed to have got here anyway.

Lots of love 
Saski 
xxxxxxx


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

YYYYIIIIPPPPEEEE!

Fantastic news, here's to a healthy 9 months!  Get that small glass of champagne down you!

x


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

That's got to be a real result!   By my reckoning you are nearly 16 days past your trigger shot!

As you say anything can happen it's early days but live in the moment and enjoy your BFP! 

Axxxx


----------



## Saski72 (Aug 15, 2010)

Thank you Stacey & Amanda   It still hasn't sunk in yet  
Love Saski xxxxx


----------

